# Not what I wanted to do this weekend



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Because I rent and the landlord is licenced the place has to pass an inspection. Well the roof was leaking and the landlord fixed the roof. But now there are water stains on the ceiling so the ceiling flunked. I have to paint my bedroom ceiling. Also the kitchen ceiling after he fixes some cracking drywall.
Its got to be done by next weekend. He tells me this yesterday.
Im not happy. My weekend is shot.
Ya I could make him do the painting but I dont want him hanging around here for any longer than I have to. I got one wall edged yesterday but quit because it got too dark to see.
Off to paint now...

Sumer


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Taking a break!  Still not done edging. I have to move an entire shelfs worth of crafts stuff and my table. Curtins are in the washer. I keep thinking I should wash the walls while everything is pulled out.
Somebody please talk me out of it LOL.


----------



## maranlady (Mar 28, 2008)

Good luck. I really hated that aspect when I rented.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

My house is officially trashed! But Im done edging. Rolling hopefully will be easyer. The windows need cleaning too. I need to eat something.


----------



## moonbeam (Apr 7, 2008)

At the very least, it's spring cleaning time, so you aren't having to deep clean an area twice in one year


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Im done for today. Im Coverd in paint and Cince nobody talked me out of it I washed the walls too. Painted a window frame too cince I was on a roll. My sister called me 3 times and each time I was on the step ladder and the phone was across the room. The only casualty was a lamp my son broke because I put it out of the way in the kitchen, if you dont count my hair, and my shirt. It looks good in there now though.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Sumer~when you can't move your arms tomorrow, you have my permission to smack us all, collectively. If you were going to paint the walls, washing them was really overkill. Most paints these days cover everything up anyway. 

At least it's done now. Did you take advantage of the opportunity to change the color?


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Oh, I hurt for you just thinking about it!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Oh ya I hurt. My hands started cramping up last night. Nope I didnt paint the walls, just the ceiling. But I had to move everything just so I could edge it. Ceiling is white and the walls are more pinkish. 
Here is the Monday 8am morning kicker. Here I am drinking my first cup of coffee this morning and there is a knock on the door. Its the furnace guy and my landlord! (I forgot they changed this from Tuesday to Monday) Mind ya MY HOUSE IS TRASHED like never before!!! All the boxes & stuff piled in my living room for my yard sale are coverd up by stuff from my bedroom. Dirty dishes are overflowing onto the counter (ya cant even see the counter).. broken lamp pieces still on the floor..spaghetti from Son#2 tripping over the lamp on the cupboards.
I still have yet to paint the ceiling in the kitchen which means the hallway too. The crack he has to fix is right above my computer here. 
I think I just decided to expand the yard sale to include everything that is not nailed down. 

~~Sumer


----------

